# Medicinal orchids



## Hien (Apr 20, 2011)

Growers with greenhouse may actually grow them in quantities for their own need. (with so much problem with pesticides use on herb plants nowadays) There is nothing better than growing your own.

http://www.academicjournals.org/jmpr/PDF/pdf2010/18Apr/Gutiérrez.pdf


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 20, 2011)

the photo of a 'wardii' isn't really a wardii....right?


----------



## Hien (Apr 20, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> the photo of a 'wardii' isn't really a wardii....right?



There are many orchids mentioned in the article (a lot of dendrobiums), but I don't remember seeing paph in the list, maybe the picture is just for flavoring the article (like dressing a fancy dish with a sprig of coriander)
Truthfully, I am wondering that there might be even more orchids (or most of orchids) which would turn out to have medicinal usages (such anti-oxidant, anti-cancer, or whatever, I notice some of the leaves or bulbs seem to remain green forever after separated from the mother plants)
I wish there are many more studies, they would make orchids more important.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2011)

Amazing. Who would've thought!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 21, 2011)

thanx Hien.


----------



## mormodes (Apr 21, 2011)

I *think* the Canadians just busted some one for illegally importing dendrobiums as medicine. $200,000 fine & confiscation.


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2011)

Interesting .... next year our OC is working on a theme, Living with Orchids or everyday uses seems to be the way we're leaning. A couple of us have been doing some research & it seems that this is contributing to the loss of orchids in the wild. The poverty levels are so low is so many countries were orchids naturally occur, at last resort people are eating them just to stay alive. It's the roots, tubers & leaves that are used & as we know if the demand was for the flowers then there's good reason to keep that plant alive & growing. If you're in the position of what's going to keep me alive today, or this week, your not thinking how long it takes to propagate this plant so it's here next year & the years to follow. So unless they come up with ways to propagate orchids quicker, there may not be light at the end of this rainbow.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 21, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> .... next year our OC is working on a theme....



does oc=orchid club?


----------



## Hien (Apr 21, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Interesting .... next year our OC is working on a theme, Living with Orchids or everyday uses seems to be the way we're leaning. A couple of us have been doing some research & it seems that this is contributing to the loss of orchids in the wild. The poverty levels are so low is so many countries were orchids naturally occur, at last resort people are eating them just to stay alive. It's the roots, tubers & leaves that are used & as we know if the demand was for the flowers then there's good reason to keep that plant alive & growing. If you're in the position of what's going to keep me alive today, or this week, your not thinking how long it takes to propagate this plant so it's here next year & the years to follow. So unless they come up with ways to propagate orchids quicker, there may not be light at the end of this rainbow.


 There is a company down in Florida that tissue propagates orchids in whole sale quantity that would suit a purpose such as this, I look at their website, I believe they provide whole sale of 200 hundred plantlets per order (but each plant for only 1 dollar).
A collector could easily spend this amount for 3 or 4 adult orchids in flower.
With the same price , he/she could grow 200 medicine orchids plants in 2, 3 years and have a reliable , clean source of herb for himself & family, friends.

For example:

http://www.raingreentropicals.com/availability/agenttype/viewtype/propertytypeid/35.aspx


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> does oc=orchid club?


Brian you make me feel good! I kinda thought that was the normal abbreviation in this day & age, actually I started typing it out & then thought what will people think? :rollhappy:

Hien one can only hope that conservation remains the front runner for these companies!


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Interesting .... next year our OC is working on a theme, Living with Orchids or everyday uses seems to be the way we're leaning. A couple of us have been doing some research & it seems that this is contributing to the loss of orchids in the wild. The poverty levels are so low is so many countries were orchids naturally occur, at last resort people are eating them just to stay alive. It's the roots, tubers & leaves that are used & as we know if the demand was for the flowers then there's good reason to keep that plant alive & growing. If you're in the position of what's going to keep me alive today, or this week, your not thinking how long it takes to propagate this plant so it's here next year & the years to follow. So unless they come up with ways to propagate orchids quicker, there may not be light at the end of this rainbow.



There was a recent article in either Orchids or OD on medicinal uses of orchids (both in Asia and South/Central America) Apparently a monster medicinal orchid propagation center has been made in China.

Also don't forget the Turkish orchid "ice cream".


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 21, 2011)

i'm used to os (orchid society) so i kinda figured....


----------



## Rick (Apr 21, 2011)

likespaphs said:


> i'm used to os (orchid society) so i kinda figured....



Me too


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2011)

Rick said:


> There was a recent article in either Orchids or OD on medicinal uses of orchids (both in Asia and South/Central America) Apparently a monster medicinal orchid propagation center has been made in China.
> 
> Also don't forget the Turkish orchid "ice cream".



Thanks guys! You're adding to my research - our meeting is May 1st! :clap:


----------



## tocarmar (Apr 21, 2011)

The cypripedium acaule root/bud is used by Native Americans.


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi All

Hien, this is not meant to be an attack on you, please understand. It agree with you that sustainable and green farming is a good thing. I know you have good intentions at heart with the post.

However, I am facinated by the obsession in developing countries with herbal remedies. Sure, some have medicinal properties, but many do not. This has been proven scientifically for many species. Sure some species have benifit as that is where many new medicines have come from. But there are many species abused in the name of health.

The medicinal plants trade in Asia is driving many species to extinction. When and how will the people believing in this hocus pocus be educated otherwise. I doubt it will be in time to save many species, the tiger for one, and various orchids with it.

I say kudos to farms that eleviate the illegal trade in plants and animals. but ignorance is not bliss. An we need to be attentive to this matter. Cyp macrathos was listed as a herbal species on this list. Well, that is endangered in many areas. How can we elevate stressed on rare or endangered species by farming when its far cheaper to rip out of the forest. Farms that practice cultivating for that medicinal trade really need to push the product is somehow better or else many people in the population will keep going for wild sourced herb as they are vastly cheaper.

Brett


----------



## Hien (Apr 22, 2011)

-I believe that the chinese government will be the first to push for more researches, mass artificial production/ cultivation of any herbal plants (orchids included, in this case maybe cyp. macranthos) that shown efficacy in modern testing. 
Many asian countries will follow suit when they see profit in the busuiness.
-On the other hand , I firmly believe that the destruction of orchids and other precious unknown plants is in Logging. Members of the orchid forum in Vietnam says that they witness many orchids destroyed as the aftermath of logging (the loggers & authoritiies even laugh and remark of why one would try to rescue the now homeless orchids. 
Sometimes out of pity or sympathy they point out to the hobby collectors where to rescue the garbage aka orchids ( low level local authorities do not want to ruffle feathers, or dare to get into trouble with logging power with connection higher up the ladder of the central government)
Anyone who is in doubt of forest/environment destruction just have to google about the logging/mining topic in South america or Southeast asia


----------



## Rick (Apr 22, 2011)

Hien said:


> -I believe that the chinese government will be the first to push for more researches, mass artificial production/ cultivation of any herbal plants (orchids included, in this case maybe cyp. macranthos) that shown efficacy in modern testing.
> Many asian countries will follow suit when they see profit in the busuiness.
> -On the other hand , I firmly believe that the destruction of orchids and other precious unknown plants is in Logging. Members of the orchid forum in Vietnam says that they witness many orchids destroyed as the aftermath of logging (the loggers & authoritiies even laugh and remark of why one would try to rescue the now homeless orchids.
> Sometimes out of pity or sympathy they point out to the hobby collectors where to rescue the garbage aka orchids ( low level local authorities do not want to ruffle feathers, or dare to get into trouble with logging power with connection higher up the ladder of the central government)
> Anyone who is in doubt of forest/environment destruction just have to google about the logging/mining topic in South america or Southeast asia



There's usually a progression from collecting to logging to some other agribusiness. In the case of Vietnam they often put in coffee plantations after all the timber is removed. These are financed/subisdized by World Bank in Vietnam, which is driving the Columbian coffee farmers out of business (which already went from collection to logging to coffee years ago). In Borneo they are going from collecting to logging to palm oil plantations (or golf courses). Brazil and other parts of south America go from forest to logging to cattle ranching.

a similar thing in the US goes from sustainable forrest harvest (Indian days) to logging to farming to large gated subdivision housing (suburban sprawl). We lost most of our rare species in the late 1800's, and orchids are now tourist specialties in protected localities.

Now with a stablizing population and property values in decline, the "farming" of medicinal forrest herbs in the US (like ginseng, echinacea, and goldenseal) is providing significant $ for locals with land that they don't want to convert to housing.


----------



## Hien (Apr 24, 2011)

Just came across this article about China today
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=24&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## Hien (Apr 24, 2011)

This one is about Burma medicinal orchid 
http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=48&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com


----------



## s1214215 (Apr 28, 2011)

I am not against using plants of any kind for medical use, but we see quite a lot of illegal collection for the trade still. I hope farming will overcome this.

I agree Hien, logging, illegal or legal is a huge problem in SE Asia. So much of Indonesia and Malaysia is oil palm now and thats all you can see for miles. All the forests are gone in many places. 

What biodiversity, new medicines and wonders have been lost. Well, we will never know. It just seems the wealthy companies who drive foresty care not for anything but their wallets. I wonder when they worlds climate is devastated will they cry for their children?

The government in Australia is already making major funding for research in to climate driven refugee migration as a result of climate change. If they think its an issue worth worrying about, I am concerned.

Brett


----------



## Ray (Apr 29, 2011)

Of course orchids have a medicinal value!

When ever I see one, it makes me feel GOOD!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 29, 2011)

Ray said:


> Of course orchids have a medicinal value!
> 
> When ever I see one, it makes me feel GOOD!



I like that!!!


----------



## Lycaste53 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are about 20 dendrobium sp. which I found mentioned at the homepage of TianZi Biodiversity Research & Developement Centre, they are said to be powerful immune system boosters. Normally, the stems are used to prepare medicine, but there was also a dendrobium chrysotoxum flower tea mentioned .
My chrysotoxum was in bloom in april






for two weeks, I enjoyed the golden-yellow flowers, 





then I cut them off and stored them in a dry, dark place for drying





I didn´t get too much material from the two spikes. This morning, I had my first cup of tea (infusion) I took 6 flowers and added 125ml of boiling water





It tasted like nearly nothing, but there was a very light sweet scent, that´s all. 
I´m taking care for some other medicine dendros too, but they are to small to cut the stems yet. 
Is there anyone around who is engaged in similar experiments?

Best regards from Munich, Gina


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 21, 2011)

Did you feel your immune system boosted?? oke:  

Well I have not practised anything similar, because I did not have such flowering so far. Let's hope that from now on... But your beverage sounds interesting..


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 21, 2011)

chrysotoxum tea. Hmmmm..


----------



## NYEric (Jul 22, 2011)

Isn't that a powerfull aphrodisiac!? oke:


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 22, 2011)

Is it? I have no idea.. You try and tell me...


----------



## Hien (Aug 4, 2011)

I just realize that I have a few dry back bulbs that worth more than gold .
10 gram ( or 0.3 oz) for 85.00 US dollar.
Check your greenhouse & the back of your growing benches , guys. 
Faster & better yield than mutual funds' investment.

http://cgi.ebay.com/10G-Dendrobium-...trition_Natural_Therapies&hash=item415c2cd3a4

At least these things wouldn't lose a third of their values, while the funds' managers laughing all the way to the banks.


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 5, 2011)

Hien said:


> I just realize that I have a few dry back bulbs that worth more than gold .
> 10 gram ( or 0.3 oz) for 85.00 US dollar.
> Check your greenhouse & the back of your growing benches , guys.
> Faster & better yield than mutual funds' investment.
> ...



:rollhappy: :rollhappy: Too bad I can't grow nobile.. Is crumenatum used in traditional medicine too?


----------



## chrismende (Aug 6, 2011)

We need to be consulting the herbalists in our various countries! Here in the San Francisco area there are many herbalists who are well respected worldwide. I'm going to do a little research! (as if I had the time, I remind myself...)


----------



## Lycaste53 (Aug 6, 2011)

paphioboy said:


> :rollhappy: :rollhappy: Too bad I can't grow nobile.. Is crumenatum used in traditional medicine too?



Yes, it is used in traditional medicine too. There are mentioned:

aphyllum, capillipes, cariniferum, christyanum, chrysanthum, chrysotoxum, crepidatum, crumenatum, crystallinum, devonianum, findlayanum, jenkinsii, nobile, officinale, pendulum (crassinode), primulinum, thyrsiflorum, wardianum.

Best regards, Gina


----------



## Hien (Aug 6, 2011)

Lycaste53 said:


> Yes, it is used in traditional medicine too. There are mentioned:
> 
> aphyllum, capillipes, cariniferum, christyanum, chrysanthum, chrysotoxum, crepidatum, crumenatum, crystallinum, devonianum, findlayanum, jenkinsii, nobile, officinale, pendulum (crassinode), primulinum, thyrsiflorum, wardianum.
> 
> Best regards, Gina



I read about aphyllum, capillipes, chrysanthum, chrysotosum, crystalinum, devonianum, nobile, officinale, primulinum, thyrsiflorum. But yet to know about the rest on your list.

Gina, could you give us sources, internet leads of information on medicinal usage of :
-cariniferum
-christianum
-crepidatum
-crumenatum
-findlayanum
-jenkinsii
-pendulum
-wardianum

Thanks


----------



## Lycaste53 (Aug 6, 2011)

The best source - it is a summary of what exists, not a elaboration- of uses of orchids is : Lawler, ´Ethnobotany of the orchidaceae´ :
Orchid Biology, reviews and perspectives, III. p.27-149


----------

